# I need the works: Helmet / Bar Light Setup suitable for remote darkness and commuting



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

I currently have no lights, but need lights for both road commuting, mountain biking, and bikepacking in remote dark woods locations.

I bought a Giro Revel MIPS bike helmet, but can return it if it's tough to figure out a good light mount for this helmet.

I would prefer lights that are reliable since I'll be gone for days away from civilization with them, and plan on carrying a hefty battery backup for recharging to keep the weight of the light down.

I'd assume that I need both a spot and a flood but am unsure, and can afford nice ones but do keep in mind not overspending on things that aren't worth it.

A remote control could be nice, although I'm not sure if it's necessary for mountain biking. I plan on riding on both flowy trails and technical. And also don't want to blind oncoming traffic when commuting around town.

Quality control / reliability, and battery life in between charges is definitely a big selling point for me. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

I have had several offbrand lights, then I bought some itou lights and they are miles better. If cost is no object TrailLed makes the best lights around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

rad3144 said:


> I have had several offbrand lights, then I bought some itou lights and they are miles better. If cost is no object TrailLed makes the best lights around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. Do you have a link for TrailLed? Trying to Google for that is a nightmare of autocorrect listings.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Euler (Jan 2, 2007)

You should also check out DiNotte. An XML-6 bar, XML-3 helmet combo would be spectacular. After weeks of research, I just ordered the XML-6 and will probably add the 3 at some point. Can't beat either for the money - and really, the specs are just as good as anything out there at any price.

DINOTTE LIGHTING | ULTIMATE TRAIL AND ROAD LIGHTS


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't own one myself, but gloworm light are highly regarded around here
https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

lmike6453 said:


> ...need lights for both road commuting, mountain biking, and bikepacking in remote dark woods locations.
> 
> 
> lights that are reliable since I'll be gone for days away from civilization with them
> ...


How about your Budget ($ 500/1.000/1.500) ?

Would recommend at least three lights:

Main headlight for outdoor
Front light for commuting/streets
Rear light

Examples:

lm
3.000 Magicshine Eagle F3
2.200 Gloworm XS V1 LED Light System
2.000 Magicshine MJ 880 R
1.600 Out-Led Hellena 4.0
1.500 Gloworm X2 V3 LED Light System
1.500 Lupine Piko R 4SC
1.200 Fenix BC30
1.200 Specialized Flux Expert

lx
150	B&M IXON Space
140	Lupine SL A
80	Axendo 80
80	B&M Ixon IQ Premium

lx
300	Orfos FlarePro
250	See.Sense ICON+ Rear Light
155	See.Sense 2.0 ELITE
150	Ituo Bolt
120	Niteflux Red Zone 8
100	Cateye TL-LD720-R (Rapid X3)
65	Bontrager Flare RT Tail light


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

Euler said:


> You should also check out DiNotte. An XML-6 bar, XML-3 helmet combo would be spectacular. After weeks of research, I just ordered the XML-6 and will probably add the 3 at some point. Can't beat either for the money - and really, the specs are just as good as anything out there at any price.
> 
> DINOTTE LIGHTING | ULTIMATE TRAIL AND ROAD LIGHTS


Those look like some nice lights and will definitely consider them. No remote for them though?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

varider said:


> I don't own one myself, but gloworm light are highly regarded around here
> https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-lights


Thanks, I have been leaning toward a Gloworm, Magicshine, or Gemini from that site out of ignorance, since many ppl here state they buy from there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

angerdan said:


> How about your Budget ($ 500/1.000/1.500) ?
> 
> Would recommend at least three lights:
> 
> ...


Awesome list! This gives me a lot to sift through and try to interpret. It's difficult to understand the technical differences and what features to look for.

My budget is simply "best bang for the buck". I hate buying things again later down the road in a few years from now.

I would spend $500-$1000 for the full setup if it's truly worth it, but hope that a great long lasting setup will come out to be less $ than that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Outbound (Aug 23, 2017)

lmike6453 said:


> Awesome list! This gives me a lot to sift through and try to interpret. It's difficult to understand the technical differences and what features to look for.
> 
> My budget is simply "best bang for the buck". I hate buying things again later down the road in a few years from now.
> 
> ...


Just remember that lumens, lux and all those measurements are not the end-all of objectively measuring lights. Can have a TON of lumens that goes everywhere and is kind of useless, as well as can have a light that has a ton of lux concentrated on a small area, also useless on a mountain bike.

Action LED's has a fantastic method of objectively comparing lights by giving a lux plot of beam width in terms of angles. I personally wouldn't bother with a lamp for MTB that doesn't give a good amount of light (30+ lux) at +/- 20* left and right. being able to illuminate brightly (above 5-10 lux) at +/-40* would be even better.

https://www.action-led-lights.com/pages/bike-light-beam-patterns

From that page, I'd be picking a glow worm XS with the wide-wide optic. Though I'm going to be biased and say that I'd ultimately be picking the light I am designing . However I know that's of no use since it's not available, and won't be for another 2 months or so.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I don't use commercial lights so can not give a specific recommendation, but I'd advise getting a light that has interchangeable optics. Since you are new to the night riding game, you don't know what beam type suits you best. Optics are cheap (usually) and well worth playing around with to see what works best for you.

Personally, I find beam shapes that light up the area to the side of the bike to be bad. Creates weird shadows that are eye-catching and distracting. I want light where I intend to go, not off to the side. On tight trails, my helmet light takes care of the tight turns, switchbacks, etc.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> Vancbiker said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use commercial lights so can not give a specific recommendation, but I'd advise getting a light that has interchangeable optics. Since you are new to the night riding game, you don't know what beam type suits you best. Optics are cheap (usually) and well worth playing around with to see what works best for you.
> ...


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

Outbound said:


> Just remember that lumens, lux and all those measurements are not the end-all of objectively measuring lights. Can have a TON of lumens that goes everywhere and is kind of useless, as well as can have a light that has a ton of lux concentrated on a small area, also useless on a mountain bike.
> 
> Action LED's has a fantastic method of objectively comparing lights by giving a lux plot of beam width in terms of angles. I personally wouldn't bother with a lamp for MTB that doesn't give a good amount of light (30+ lux) at +/- 20* left and right. being able to illuminate brightly (above 5-10 lux) at +/-40* would be even better.
> 
> ...





Vancbiker said:


> I don't use commercial lights so can not give a specific recommendation, but I'd advise getting a light that has interchangeable optics. Since you are new to the night riding game, you don't know what beam type suits you best. Optics are cheap (usually) and well worth playing around with to see what works best for you.
> 
> Personally, I find beam shapes that light up the area to the side of the bike to be bad. Creates weird shadows that are eye-catching and distracting. I want light where I intend to go, not off to the side. On tight trails, my helmet light takes care of the tight turns, switchbacks, etc.





MRMOLE said:


> > This seem like pretty good advice to me. Will allow OP to find best/most useful beam for whatever activity the lights being used for. Also type of light that usually has changeable optics (dual or triple horizontally aligned) are best for combination of Mtn. and road use IMO.
> > Mole
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

If you end up getting the XS for the bar, then I would stick with the same brand and get the X2 for the head. You may be able to control both lights simultaneously with one remote, but I'm not sure about that. 

Also think about what tint you want. Most lights come in cool white, which can be a bit harsh in the woods. The gloworm's can also come in a neutral white (NW) tint, which is much easier on the eyes especially in the woods. A lot of guys on the forum have switched to NW, it's just so much better. It's a personal preference though.


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

varider said:


> If you end up getting the XS for the bar, then I would stick with the same brand and get the X2 for the head. You may be able to control both lights simultaneously with one remote, but I'm not sure about that.
> 
> Also think about what tint you want. Most lights come in cool white, which can be a bit harsh in the woods. The gloworm's can also come in a neutral white (NW) tint, which is much easier on the eyes especially in the woods. A lot of guys on the forum have switched to NW, it's just so much better. It's a personal preference though.


I called action leds and they confirmed that 1 remote can control multiple lights.

They also recommended 2 Gemini duos with different optics for bar and helmet, and that they come default neutral white.

The Gloworms come in cool white but the bulbs can be swapped by them before they ship.

So now it seems like I'm deciding between Gemini vs Gloworm! I would prefer to not have a heavy battery pack on my head and thought that a lesser powered "spot" beam pattern light would get the job done that would weigh less.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Sticking with the same brand makes a good sense for a couple of reasons. It guarantees mounts will be compatible for both lights, emitter tint should match exactly, and the major one for me is UI programming and operation will be the same helping avoid any confusion. If you've decided to run a Gloworm XS on your bars IMO since I want my helmet light to have equal or more throw another XS would best compliment your bar choice. 5000 lumens is a lot of light and I'm not sure your really need that much especially on your bars (I personally find no advantage to much more than 1200 lumens on my bar lights) but it's up to you to decide that. It never hurts to have too much available light but if you don't end up using it it's a waste of money. Personally would think a X2 with "wide angle optics" for the bars and a XS with spot optics would work best for performance riding and for all but high speed downhill riding another X2 with spot optics for the helmet would more than satisfy your needs and save you a good amount of money. The only issue I have with recommending Gloworm lights to you is the wired remote switch or more directly the lack of a mode button on the lighthead and the possibility of damage to the remote wire. I've not had problems (I also don't bikepack) but wired remotes are more vulnerable to damage and would leave you without a functioning light with the current Gloworm units (2018 units loose the wire and have a lighthead mode switch). Current similar Ituo lights (XP2/XP3) also have wired remotes but they are removable so you can carry an extra remote wire + they have a mode switch on the lighthead and have very similar performance. They're also less expensive, a bit better runtimes, and have neutral white tint standard. Only issue I've had with the Ituo lights is the bar mount is fragile but can be replaced with a Gloworm mount or a custom alloy "vancbiker mount".
Mole

https://www.ituolights.com/collections/mtb-light-kits/products/ituo-wiz-xp3-led-mountain-bike-light-kit-2200-lumens-w-6400mah-panasonic-battery-pack

https://www.ituolights.com/collections/mtb-light-kits/products/ituo-wiz-xp2-1500-lumen-neutral-white-led-mountain-bike-light-kit

GoPro adapters and Gopro mounts for bike lights

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-parts-and-accessories/products/universal-adapter-for-gloworm-quick-release-handlebar-mount

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/gloworm-parts-and-accessories/products/gloworm-quick-release-handlebar-mount


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> Sticking with the same brand makes a good sense for a couple of reasons. It guarantees mounts will be compatible for both lights, emitter tint should match exactly, and the major one for me is UI programming and operation will be the same helping avoid any confusion. If you've decided to run a Gloworm XS on your bars IMO since I want my helmet light to have equal or more throw another XS would best compliment your bar choice. 5000 lumens is a lot of light and I'm not sure your really need that much especially on your bars (I personally find no advantage to much more than 1200 lumens on my bar lights) but it's up to you to decide that. It never hurts to have too much available light but if you don't end up using it it's a waste of money. Personally would think a X2 with "wide angle optics" for the bars and a XS with spot optics would work best for performance riding and for all but high speed downhill riding another X2 with spot optics for the helmet would more than satisfy your needs and save you a good amount of money. The only issue I have with recommending Gloworm lights to you is the wired remote switch or more directly the lack of a mode button on the lighthead and the possibility of damage to the remote wire. I've not had problems (I also don't bikepack) but wired remotes are more vulnerable to damage and would leave you without a functioning light with the current Gloworm units (2018 units loose the wire and have a lighthead mode switch). Current similar Ituo lights (XP2/XP3) also have wired remotes but they are removable so you can carry an extra remote wire + they have a mode switch on the lighthead and have very similar performance. They're also less expensive, a bit better runtimes, and have neutral white tint standard. Only issue I've had with the Ituo lights is the bar mount is fragile but can be replaced with a Gloworm mount or a custom alloy "vancbiker mount".
> Mole
> 
> https://www.ituolights.com/collections/mtb-light-kits/products/ituo-wiz-xp3-led-mountain-bike-light-kit-2200-lumens-w-6400mah-panasonic-battery-pack
> ...


Ah, I see. Durability is very important, and definitely do not want to have a busted wired remote hampering me out in the middle of no where. That's essentially a dealbreaker for me.

Carrying an extra wire seems like a great workaround, but do you know if they would be switching to a wireless remote soon also? I could wait until 10/23 to get the wireless Gloworm X2 if that's the better option, but would rather save the money by going with Ituo brand.

Saving the extra $ is obviously another desirable trait, along with hearing that they are better then Gloworm. Knowing key things like my helmet should = the bar light output, and also that diminishing returns after 1200 lumens is in play is very helpful in helping me keep some kind of boundaries in the sensible purchasing decision.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> lmike6453 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I see. Durability is very important, and definitely do not want to have a busted wired remote hampering me out in the middle of no where. That's essentially a dealbreaker for me.
> ...


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Are you sure that there's no button on the gloworm lightheads? Is that just an indicator?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

varider said:


> Are you sure that there's no button on the gloworm lightheads? Is that just an indicator?
> 
> View attachment 1158921


That's a 2018 model. I was referring to (and said so) the current model available but thanks for the picture. I'm pretty sure the OP understood my meaning since he was also talking about waiting for the 2018's. No matter, thanks for trying to keep things accurate.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I believe I mentioned that things change all the time. Information I read this morning indicates that Ituo is no longer in business. Too bad for all of us looking for a good quality light for not a lot of money. I checked the distributors website this morning and they still had XP4's and XP2's (2 cell battery) listed as having stock available but not sure whether they will continue to sell what inventory they.
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Mole

We have a couple XP4s left (another sign I should have seen, shipment kept getting pushed back) that we'll sell at $150.

We do have repair parts (drivers and connectors) in the case anyones lights fail. Xp4s we have several as have had 0 warranties on so far. Mounts use Gopro systems and vanc has aluminum units so no worries on enjoying the lights for a good while

Im going to do what I can to help people out but Ituo kept me in the dark till it was too late. So its limited.

Sorry guys.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> I believe I mentioned that things change all the time. Information I read this morning indicates that Ituo is no longer in business. Too bad for all of us looking for a good quality light for not a lot of money. I checked the distributors website this morning and they still had XP4's and XP2's (2 cell battery) listed as having stock available but not sure whether they will continue to sell what inventory they.
> Mole


Wow just my luck! Haha oh well, the search for the best sensibly priced light continues. Thanks for the heads up.

I sent them an email yesterday but have not received a response as of yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## silive (Sep 22, 2017)

So I guess it means the new Ituo Bolt is never coming. Too bad because I was really counting on a tail light with a replaceable 18650 battery...


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeap sorry guys.

Dont count everything out yet.

First and foremost as the regulars here know, im a cyclist that love night riding. I know what people want and need. Ituo taking money, not resupplying and running off was a major blow but Im still here. Just give me some time 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

So I'm going down the road of just buying a cheapo brand, but a lot of light output.
Is it worth it to get a name brand for lots of $, or am I going down a bad road by looking at something like these?

I can see this being bad because I'd want a 'neutral white' color light beam, and optics to swap out...

15000Lm 5 x CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Light:

15000Lm 5 x CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Light Bike Cycling Camping Headlamp | eBay

AND/OR figure out having control over battery lifespan by buying my own 4 x 18650 battery pack and loading them up with quality batteries:

Water-Resistant-4-x-18650-Battery-Pack-Case-House-Cover-For-Outdoor-Bike-Lamp

Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case House Cover For Outdoor Bike Lamp | eBay


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

I found one with neutral white.

3-LED Water Resistant 4-Mode Neutral White LED USB Rechargeable Bicycle Light | eBay


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

My advice would be to wait for the new gloworms in order to get the new features. You can't go wrong with those.

If you don't want to for those and want to get something cheap, then order a couple of Yinding brand light heads from Gearbest. Then buy batteries and a charger from action led. You should know that ordering from the far east can may mean a shipping time of weeks unless you spend the extra money for express shipping.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> lmike6453 said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm going down the road of just buying a cheapo brand, but a lot of light output.
> ...


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> > I think you should take a look at these lights.
> >
> > Cycling LED Lights
> >
> ...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> lmike6453 said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE;13349767]
> ...


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> > In my estimate these single emitter lights would probably be OK for commuting but underpowered for you woods riding. At this power level I definitely don't care for the preset levels 10/25/100%. If this light has a similar to my 7up actual power to claimed power ratio the two lowest presets would hardly be useful at all. I recommend waiting till the 1900/3000 lights become available (hope to hear some feedback on the 1900 soon).
> >
> > The tail light look like a nice unit. Only drawback I can see is no side visibility which I consider important.
> > Mole
> ...


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey guys...I haven't seen or heard anything about Xeccon in a good while. ibexsports.com is still showing their Zeta lights as being for sale. Leonard had directed me there back in November 2016, but at the time they were having some issues with the lights and working to correct them. Has anyone tried them lately? I have their old S12 Two that is still going to strong as an OX on my helmet, and same for the Xeccon battery that came with it...after TWO years of solid use all fall and winter. 

What happened there? They seemingly had that "in between" pricepoint with step above quality nailed, and then....poof. I sent an email to Leonard just yesterday, who went to work for Xeccon direct, and it didn't come back returned yet...so maybe there's hope. 

Oh yeah...I also have my Yinding from two years ago, going strong, with a Xeccon battery pack. We have a LOT of new riders here in Northwest Arkansas who are new to night riding, and they're not excited about either buying a heavy LED rechargeable with VERY limited runtime, or forking over $300.00 for an upper tier light. 

It's just amazing how these companies seem to have a good thing going and then...insta-fail.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Take a look at Lupine. Betty and Wilma are excellent lights. German quality too..


----------



## NWAtrailyguy (Aug 13, 2014)

DethWshBkr said:


> Take a look at Lupine. Betty and Wilma are excellent lights. German quality too..


Hehe...I'll never spend that much money on a light. When one light is more than my entire GoPro/Gimbal setup, that's ridiculous.

That's what I don't understand. We've seen that quality lights can be produced at reasonable prices versus the Lupine, Lezyne, and Nightriders of the industry, but for whatever reason, it isn't sustainable. It's as if they hit on something good, and then submarine the thing by trying to take every shortcut possible to cut costs out of production through cheaper components, until they are junk.

It's sort of hard to believe that a US based company can't find a way to make a light that meets a lower pricepoint and works well, when we've seen lights like the Yinding perform exceptionally well for under $40.00, and under $85.00 with a quality battery pack paired with it. Odd.


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

I am now also considering a dynamo hub system to not have to worry about recharging batteries, however am still learning toward using a battery powered setup.

What is your take on dynamo hubs? I've done some research and gathered:

- Rolling resistance should not be an issue as long as I buy a decent hub (SON brand).
- Initial cost will be more than battery system, but most riders wish they converted to dynamo hub earlier.
- There is a weight penalty by having one.
- I need a special light that works with dynamo hub?

Can someone help provide me with a sample list of sensibly priced items that I would need for a full system? I understand if it adds up to be in the multiple hundreds of dollars...just trying to learn via product knowledge.


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

*dynamo LED lights*



lmike6453 said:


> Awesome list! This gives me a lot to sift through and try to interpret. It's difficult to understand the technical differences and what features to look for.
> My budget is simply "best bang for the buck". I hate buying things again later down the road in a few years from now.
> I would spend $500-$1000 for the full setup if it's truly worth it, but hope that a great long lasting setup will come out to be less $ than that.


To make a good, long lasting decision it can be useful to know the parameters.



lmike6453 said:


> I am now also considering a dynamo hub system to not have to worry about recharging batteries, however am still learning toward using a battery powered setup.
> What is your take on dynamo hubs?
> I need a special light that works with dynamo hub?
> Can someone help provide me with a sample list of sensibly priced items that I would need for a full system?
> I understand if it adds up to be in the multiple hundreds of dollars...just trying to learn via product knowledge.


Some good informations about dynamo are to find here: 
https://swhs.home.xs4all.nl/fiets/tests/verlichting/index_en.html

You have a lot of options for AC lamps. Many european brands like: 
idealo.co.uk/CompareProducts?categoryId=100&productIds=4254643,5080456,3517834,4824136,5109870,3517818,3692086,4864612
nabendynamo.de/produkte/edeluxii_en.html
bumm.de/en/technologie-detail-en/iq-iq2-iq-premium-41.html
bumm.de/en/products/dynamo-scheinwerfer/parent/164/produkt/164rtsndi-01-schwarz-164rtsndi-silber.html?
spanninga.com/products/headlamps/axendo-60/
Supernova E3 Pro 2 | Bike Lights | Supernova
Supernova E3 Pure 3 | Fahrradbeleuchtung
H-ONE S DYNAMO - Products - Herrmans Oy Ab
axasecurity.com/bike-security/en-gb/products/lights/front-dynamo/axa-luxx70-plus-steady-auto/
trelock.de/web/en/licht/dynamo/dynamo-frontscheinwerfer.php
Frontscheinwerfer nach StVZO - Büchel GmbH & Co. Fahrzeugteilefabrik KG
rfr-bikeparts.eu/uk/rfr-products/lights/product/rfr-front-light-dynamo-tour-70-blackngrey/
roxim.net/product_d6.html


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

*Bike light beam patterns*



Outbound said:


> Action LED's has a fantastic method of objectively comparing lights by giving a lux plot of beam width in terms of angles.
> I personally wouldn't bother with a lamp for MTB that doesn't give a good amount of light (30+ lux) at +/- 20* left and right. being able to illuminate brightly (above 5-10 lux) at +/-40* would be even better.
> action-led-lights.com/pages/bike-light-beam-patterns


Here are beam angle diagrams and numbers too:
We Test Lights | Pro 2800 Enduro Remote Test and Review
We Test Lights | MJ-880 Test and Review
We Test Lights | BC21R Test and Review
We Test Lights | Eagle M2 Test and Review
We Test Lights | IXON Core Test and Review
bumm.de/en/technologie-detail-en/iq-iq2-iq-premium-41.html


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

About the costs of switching to dynamo:
https://translate.google.com/transl...chtung-info.de/kosten-nabendynamo-nachruesten

And about efficency: 
https://translate.google.com/transl...d-leerlaufverluste-von-nabendynamos&sandbox=1


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

lmike6453 said:


> I am now also considering a dynamo hub system to not have to worry about recharging batteries, however am still learning toward using a battery powered setup.
> 
> What is your take on dynamo hubs? I've done some research and gathered:
> 
> ...


Probably the best bang for the buck is the Shimano 3n80 hub (70US$) paired with the B&M IQ-X light(80US$). Throw in the Secula tail light (15US$). Thats my system on my long distance bike and it works very well.
https://www.rosebikes.com/article/shimano-dh-3n80-hub-dynamo/aid:489153
https://www.rosebikes.com/article/b--m-iq-x-led-headlight/aid:837401
https://www.rosebikes.com/article/b...unting-on-seat-stays-or-seat-posts/aid:709311

The SON hub isn't worth the extra cost but it sure is pretty. The low drag benefit is minimal.

The weight penalty on a dynamo system isn't huge once you subtract the weight of a battery pack. And you wont have to buy a new battery every few years.


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

My LBS recommended the Serfas USL 900 for mountain biking. His recommendation included saying that "It's more than enough and 3 hours of runtime.

Are they inferior to some better lights mentioned in this thread? 
I would guess yes when looking at specs:
https://www.serfas.com/shop/products/lights/usl-900-e-lume-900/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## slacks (Nov 5, 2008)

DethWshBkr said:


> Take a look at Lupine. Betty and Wilma are excellent lights. German quality too..


Absolutely. It just depends how important quality and reliability are to you. If you are going to be in a remote area, it might be a good idea to not rely solely on cheap Chinese lights, but look at one quality light (Lupine and DiNotte come to mind) and then supplement with the cheapies.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

NiteRider PRO Series. Hands down man. Not to mention they're an awesome company if you ever do run into any snags.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Here's some personal experience with a couple brands I saw mentioned in this thread. I've owned lots of lights, some cheap and some expensive, but I recommend either of these without hesitation.

I have 3 gloworm x2 lights with neutral LEDs. Decent build quality, good beam pattern, and the tint is almost perfect for me. I don't like the wired switch on these though, and they sit a little high on the helmet. Overall, excellent lights for the money.

I also have a TRAIL LED DS. Very high quality and lots of output. Lightweight and simple to mount. Enough output to ride full speed on singletrack trails. Beam pattern is excellent. Tint is a little cooler than I'd like, but still better than most other lights. These are also some of the faster charging lights available. The single button on the light is very easy to use, and no issues while wearing gloves. Overall if I'd highly recommend these if they fit your budget. They also have the option to send the light in for upgrades as LED technology improves. (This is my current light setup, but I also keep a zebralight 18650 on the bars as a backup)


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

I ended up buying the 7UP light now that they have stock.

Trying to buy 18650 batteries but I cant tell if I need flat top or button style 18650 for this battery case and charger?
https://www.candb-seen.co.uk/product-battery-case.html
https://www.candb-seen.co.uk/product-mc2-battery-charger.html


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

*Battery, button or flat top*

You can use booth, because the springs compensate the small difference in length of the cell. 
Battery, button or flat top

In fact, candb-seen sells a button-top cell. But you can use any other good brand cell as well (AW, Enerpower, Keenpower, Nitecore, Fenix...).
Test of EnerPower+ 18650 3400mAh (Blue)


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> QUOTE=lmike6453;13386903]I ended up buying the 7UP light now that they have stock.


Still shows out of stock on the website? I got an invoice but no confirmation they were back in stock yet. Did they email you on this?
Mole


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

angerdan said:


> You can use booth, because the springs compensate the small difference in length of the cell.
> Battery, button or flat top
> 
> In fact, candb-seen sells a button-top cell. But you can use any other good brand cell as well (AW, Enerpower, Keenpower, Nitecore, Fenix...).
> Test of EnerPower+ 18650 3400mAh (Blue)


Oh ok, great to know. Seems like a lot of batteries don't live up to their claimed mah rating so I'll just buy a brand name one. c and b seen said that they aren't allowed to ship li ion batteries to me overseas.



MRMOLE said:


> Still shows out of stock on the website? I got an invoice but no confirmation they were back in stock yet. Did they email you on this?
> Mole


Yes contacted via email since I was on their preorder list. Still not shipped yet but invoice is paid and getting gitty after lots of patience!


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

lmike6453 said:


> Yes contacted via email since I was on their preorder list. Still not shipped yet but invoice is paid and getting gitty after lots of patience!


Thanks for the response! Communication sometimes is a little slow with this company but sounds like we're at the same point of waiting for products to be shipped. Still have hope by the end of next week but that may be is little optimistic. Look forward to hear how you like the light.
Mole


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks for the response! Communication sometimes is a little slow with this company but sounds like we're at the same point of waiting for products to be shipped. Still have hope by the end of next week but that may be is little optimistic. Look forward to hear how you like the light.
> Mole


I just received my lights and accessories yesterday in the mail. Can't test yet though because I need 18650 batteries. Just ordered a 4 pack of Panasonic 3400mah ones from amazon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

lmike6453 said:


> I just received my lights and accessories yesterday in the mail. Can't test yet though because I need 18650 batteries. Just ordered a 4 pack of Panasonic 3400mah ones from amazon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Curious what you ended up ordering? A couple of posts back you mentioned the 7 up but in the quoted post above you said light"s" so does that mean two 7 up's. Also wondering if you ordered the version with the remote? Like to see some pictures of your setup when you get everything.
Mole


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> Curious what you ended up ordering? A couple of posts back you mentioned the 7 up but in the quoted post above you said light"s" so does that mean two 7 up's. Also wondering if you ordered the version with the remote? Like to see some pictures of your setup when you get everything.
> Mole


Ah, yes I ordered 2 7up lights to be able to mount one on the helmet and one on the bar. Here is my invoice of all the accessories that I got with it:



The 18650 battery charger:


1 7up light head with a nice clamp:


The 18650 battery pack, comes with velcro to hold it on a helmet. Not sure how to get it open yet.


Helmet mount. The light head looks like it's held on with an o ring.




A 2 way adapter to be able to utilize the battery pack and a battery backup in case my cell dies! Perfect to ditch my dedicated battery backup.


The other light head with accessories that were in a bag. This light head didn't come with a nice clamp, but I have o rings and such in condom like bags.


The wireless remote, turns green when pressed. I assume that it's paired with each one of my lights? Or maybe I need to pair them myself...




Here is what I'm especially happy about with the mount. It fits my road handlebars on the thick 31.8mm part in between my Revelate Harness straps. I was worried that I would need a handlebar extension bar from amazon.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

lmike6453 said:


> Ah, yes I ordered 2 7up lights to be able to mount one on the helmet and one on the bar. Here is my invoice of all the accessories that I got with it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures look good! Was surprised the 2nd lighthead didn't come with the QR mount. I was under the impression all the 7up's had it since the price difference between the remote and non remote version is only about half of what it is on the 3up (which only comes with the QR on the remote version).
2 7up's is going to be a lot of light. Look forward to hear what you think when you get your batteries.
Mole


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> Pictures look good! Was surprised the 2nd lighthead didn't come with the QR mount. I was under the impression all the 7up's had it since the price difference between the remote and non remote version is only about half of what it is on the 3up (which only comes with the QR on the remote version).
> 2 7up's is going to be a lot of light. Look forward to hear what you think when you get your batteries.
> Mole


Thanks, I'll e-mail them to see if it was a mistake to not include the clamp. It shows each light as coming with one on their site.

Now I need to figure out a rear light. Am I able to get a "rear light head" that can be powered off of the 18650 battery pack that powers the headlight light head?

I saw that C and B seen has a y adapter on their site:
https://www.candb-seen.co.uk/product-splitter-cable.html


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

lmike6453 said:


> Thanks, I'll e-mail them to see if it was a mistake to not include the clamp. It shows each light as coming with one on their site.


If you look in the "included" tab it shows the mount so looks like they owe you one to me.



> Now I need to figure out a rear light. Am I able to get a "rear light head" that can be powered off of the 18650 battery pack that powers the headlight light head?
> 
> I saw that C and B seen has a y adapter on their site:
> https://www.candb-seen.co.uk/product-splitter-cable.html


That y-cable looks iffy to me. I've had troubles in the past using y-cables with too thin a gauge of wire causing excessive resistance and actually limiting the performance of lights that have less current draw than the 7up. I don't currently know of one to recommend but maybe someone watching is familiar with the one you linked or knows of a good one to try.
Mole


----------



## angerdan (Sep 18, 2017)

MRMOLE said:


> I've had troubles in the past using y-cables with too thin a gauge of wire causing excessive resistance and actually limiting the performance of lights that have less current draw than the 7up.
> I don't currently know of one to recommend but maybe someone watching is familiar with the one you linked or knows of a good one to try.


AWG-data for cables (by manufacturer/shop) would help to prevent trouble. But without it's just possible to try. 
I would recommend the Magicshine y-cable.
Y Splitter Cable | Run 2 lights from one battery | Magicshine UKl
magcishine block splitter cable


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

angerdan said:


> AWG-data for cables (by manufacturer/shop) would help to prevent trouble. But without it's just possible to try.
> I would recommend the Magicshine y-cable.
> Y Splitter Cable | Run 2 lights from one battery | Magicshine UKl
> magcishine block splitter cable


Thanks!!! I like that block-splitter. 
Mole


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Interesting, but I don't see that splitter sold in the US (or from many other places anywhere).

-Garry


----------



## lmike6453 (Sep 14, 2017)

I just heard back and they are sending me a clamp and y cable free of charge. Super nice of them, excellent customer service! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

